# First EMT job



## elementboy01 (Aug 27, 2009)

So I just landed my first EMT job at Pacific ambulance in San Diego. Any advice orientation starts on Monday. Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## kittaypie (Aug 28, 2009)

KEEP AN OPEN MIND!!!! and breathe...


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 28, 2009)

hey congrats. 

how long did it take to land that? here in OC everyone says everyone's hiring but it seems to be mostly smoke up ur a**. i'm getting worried i won't find anything.

good luck to you.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 28, 2009)

This thread is relevant to my interests, as I'm about to embark on my first EMS job too... on Labor Day. LOL

Good luck to you.  Here's hoping for a good start for the both of us!

Jon


----------



## elementboy01 (Aug 28, 2009)

it took me about three  weeks to find a job. I have my  certs for Orange county also and I know what you mean. I just hopeful because I would like to work there too.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## motomedic (Aug 28, 2009)

Be the new guy, clean, stock the rig, do all your checks everyday. Use that company as a stepping stone. Get a good foundation and build upon it. be a sponge!! soak up everything. Good luck, Cheers!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 28, 2009)

motomedic said:


> Be the new guy, clean, stock the rig, *do all your checks everyday*. Use that company as a stepping stone. Get a good foundation and build upon it. be a sponge!! soak up everything. Good luck, Cheers!!


Do NOT get lazy about this. You don't want to pencil-whip through all the checks only to find out that you're acutely in need of something you're supposed to have...  like on a call or on a CHP or EMS Agency spot check... and have to down the rig... or incur a fine for your company...


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 28, 2009)

elementboy01 said:


> So I just landed my first EMT job at Pacific ambulance in San Diego. Any advice orientation starts on Monday. Thanks for your thoughts



Knock em dead! Well, keep em alive. Um, break a leg. Aw heck, good luck and congratulations on the start of a rewarding and successful career.


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Me too! So glad we're done with orientation!


----------



## exodus (Sep 2, 2009)

Lots of you here now   When are your FTO days?


----------



## mrznewemt (Sep 2, 2009)

congrads!!!


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 2, 2009)

exodus said:


> Lots of you here now   When are your FTO days?



Friday at 0700 and Monday at 0600. What about you?


----------



## exodus (Sep 3, 2009)

novaboy86 said:


> Friday at 0700 and Monday at 0600. What about you?



I've been here almost 6 months. I'm 273a


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2009)

elementboy01 said:


> it took me about three  weeks to find a job. I have my  certs for Orange county also and I know what you mean. I just hopeful because I would like to work there too.



3 weeks?!?! oh man that's great to hear.  i thought by now i'd be able to search for a job but my Live Scan location after a week of waiting i find out they "lost" my prints through a 3rd party sender to the DOJ and had to resubmit them.  i have to wait for Live Scan to clear before i can submit my state/county license app. i already have nremt cert., my amb. operator cert. and med examiner card. this is so frustrating.

...again best wishes to you.


----------



## elementboy01 (Sep 3, 2009)

my FTO shifts ore tue 0800-1900 unit 285, and thurs 0730-1730 on unit 290


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 3, 2009)

elementboy01 said:


> my FTO shifts ore tue 0800-1900 unit 285, and thurs 0730-1730 on unit 290



Cool man! Who are you anyway? I'm Daniel, I was sitting in the front row second guy on the left table...^_^


----------



## elementboy01 (Sep 3, 2009)

Im Dale i was sitting at the table behind you on the left side closest to the center aisle


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 3, 2009)

elementboy01 said:


> Im Dale i was sitting at the table behind you on the left side closest to the center aisle



Oh, haha! you're the one who got number twelve huh?


----------



## exodus (Sep 3, 2009)

Did they do orientation for you guys up at the vista station?


----------



## elementboy01 (Sep 3, 2009)

nope, san diego station


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 4, 2009)

no, it was the San Diego station.


----------



## exodus (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't know we had a room there with two tables other than dispatch!


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 5, 2009)

exodus said:


> I didn't know we had a room there with two tables other than dispatch!



It was in a different building next door.


----------



## exodus (Sep 5, 2009)

novaboy86 said:


> It was in a different building next door.



Hmm. I've never been in this part of the building then! Unless it's the one connected to the bay.


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 5, 2009)

exodus said:


> Hmm. I've never been in this part of the building then! Unless it's the one connected to the bay.



Its not connected, its the upstairs part of the gym located i think east of the pacific building.


----------



## Dandy (Sep 6, 2009)

Enjoy your experience and observe the different styles and methods of the EMTs. the philosophy is that you have your certs so you already know what you are doing, so be careful, follow the rules, keep your eyes open, and concentrate on patient care. Learn to work quickly, do your paperwork correctly, and positively impact everybody you encounter from collegues to nursing home residents in one way or another.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey, not to hijack your thread but i thought it was relevant... first EMT job and same company different location.

I was just offered my first EMT job today also with Pacific Ambulance, Orange County division. I'm really excited; finally. Orientation Monday


----------



## novaboy86 (Sep 23, 2009)

awesome! good for you!


----------



## ngbacon (Oct 1, 2009)

Good job guys.  I got my orange county certs and all that done about 2 weeks ago and started applying for jobs a few days after. I've had 3 interviews and two job offers out of about 10 or so total. I'm just trying to figue out who has the best starting pay. Anyone know what pacific starts at?


----------

